
Lambda Local Environments Are Complicated - rymccue
https://ryanmccue.ca/lambda-local-environments-are-complicated/
======
kostarelo
They are and the most common strategy I've seen people doing is to deploy
separate environments to create dev environments which makes it even more
complicated IMHO. I am not sure if other providers makes it more easy though.

For us, that we are 100% in AWS, with Lambdas/S3/DynamoDB it's been very hard
to create local environments and being a small team we have ignored it and
testing our features all three of us in the same "dev" environment before
going to production.

